# July 2017 Photo of the Month Nominations



## snowbear (Jul 1, 2017)

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others' photos (in this thread) for TPF Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to choose the TPF Photo of the Month.

Winners of Photo of the Month will get (thanks to the site admins for providing prizes!):

Free TPF membership for 12 months.
Automatic entry into Photo of the Year 2017 nominations

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE (3) photos, no more.

2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread or gallery where the photo was originally posted.

4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of July 2017 as part of a thread or in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster and all rights must belong to original photographer.

5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

6) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning twice in a 6-month period. This person can still win POTM, but they will only receive the prize twice.

7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to this nomination thread and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those whose photos are nominated may like to know that they are in the competition.

8) A member is only allowed to have three (3) of their photos nominated in each month's contest. If more photos are nominated the member will be allowed to decide which photos they would like in the voting.

How to nominate:

1. Right click image
2. Select "Copy Image URL".
3. In new reply window select image icon from menu bar
4. Paste image URL into dialog box
5. Add Photographer's Name and Photo Title.
6. Add link to the thread where it was posted.

So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month

Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please either follow the link or click the little arrows in a quote to go through to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them).
If you're not sure about the arrows in quotes and where they are have a look here:


----------



## Designer (Jul 3, 2017)

The Smoker #2 by goooner here: The smoker


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 5, 2017)

Untitled by DarkShadow from Squirrel.

This is not the normal, technically perfect nomination, but the comedic nature makes it a winner in my eyes! Thinking out of the box here!


----------



## snowbear (Jul 6, 2017)

"Painted Water Lily" by @jcdeboever 
Favorite from today


----------



## Jwk71 (Jul 6, 2017)

Goldfinch by Dean_Gretsch, #3 from A few small birds


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Jul 7, 2017)

Osprey, by Rodbender.

For me its the eye contact and expression of the Osprey that wins it.










Osprey by Kevin Haw, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Jul 7, 2017)

Nominating Peeb's shot Is There Anybody Out There? for a July 2017 POTM spot.






from the thread at Is there anybody .... out there?


----------



## Designer (Jul 8, 2017)

The Middle of Nowhere by leeroix here: The Middle of Nowhere...


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 8, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Nominating Peeb's shot Is There Anybody Out There? for a July 2017 POTM spot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I missed this one, man its cool


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 8, 2017)

Scualicum Harbor by @TMorrow 

Squalicum Harbor


----------



## weepete (Jul 10, 2017)

Size don't matter by @BrentC







Caught!


----------



## Grgat (Jul 11, 2017)

Great contest


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 15, 2017)

The Prince Of Persia, by @DanOstergren
Prince of Persia


----------



## gk fotografie (Jul 24, 2017)

*jcdeboever*
_*post your street shots thread* (photo #2) 

Post your street shots thread_


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 24, 2017)

Homeless Tony by @Black_Square
Homeless Tony


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 24, 2017)

Man I would hate to have an image in contention this month. There is some seriously good work being nominated


----------



## Designer (Jul 29, 2017)

Took the Family Camping #3 by Evertking here: Took the family camping


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 29, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Man I would hate to have an image in contention this month. There is some seriously good work being nominated


No kidding! I can't believe my friend JWK71 is subjecting me to this embarrassment! I'm thinking he must secretly hate me.


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 29, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > Man I would hate to have an image in contention this month. There is some seriously good work being nominated
> ...



Even worse is only being able to vote for one!!


----------

